# Cali Fire



## jbolt (Nov 8, 2018)

Another fast moving wildfire in northern California has forced the evacuation of Paradise Ca. I know of at least one member who lives there. Be safe everyone. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 8, 2018)

Yes, scary, I probably know the same guy ---  the smoke is awful here, worse than when we had fires here.


----------



## jbolt (Nov 9, 2018)

It's bad. There are some reports that the town of Paradise was wiped out. Some really scary video out there. Very sad.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 9, 2018)

Ten p.m. news reports Paradise did get wiped out, Bummer !!


----------



## Janderso (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi Gang
My wife and i made it out safe.
I was at work and Gridley and my wife called and said this is getting really serious, so I drop what I was doing and ran home. I was there about 7 to 10 minutes and we feared for our life grabbed a few things And left to join the four hour drive to Chico. Usually a 20 minute drive. It was the scariest day of my life .
We have no idea if we have a home to return to.
God bless


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 9, 2018)

Glad to hear you and yours made it out safely. Mike


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 9, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Hi Gang
> My wife and i made it out safe.
> I was at work and Gridley and my wife called and said this is getting really serious, so I drop what I was doing and ran home. I was there about 7 to 10 minutes and we feared for our life grabbed a few things And left to join the four hour drive to Chico. Usually a 20 minute drive. It was the scariest day of my life .
> We have no idea if we have a home to return to.
> God bless


Sorry to hear that, Jeff.  Let us know how we can help.


----------



## bill70j (Nov 9, 2018)

Jeff:

How tragic.  Very sorry to hear this.  So glad you guys are safe.  

We are all thinking of you and wishing you the best under these devastating circumstances.

Bill


----------



## TomS (Nov 9, 2018)

Janderso said:


> Hi Gang
> My wife and i made it out safe.
> I was at work and Gridley and my wife called and said this is getting really serious, so I drop what I was doing and ran home. I was there about 7 to 10 minutes and we feared for our life grabbed a few things And left to join the four hour drive to Chico. Usually a 20 minute drive. It was the scariest day of my life .
> We have no idea if we have a home to return to.
> God bless



Glad to hear you made it out.  I'm sure it was a traumatic experience for you and your wife.  We have very close friends whose daughter and two grand children live there.  She and the kids made it out but are certain their house is gone.  You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 9, 2018)

I am thankful we have a home to stay in, so many thousands of people are homeless.
Tossing and turning last night thinking of all the things acquired over a lifetime, especially my tools.
It’s a terrible thing to go through.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 9, 2018)

Jeff,
Glad to hear you made it out. Looking really bad, the entire town is inside the fire perimeter and it's moving towards Chico.
We're still nervous as hell up here.
 Praying for you, praying for rain.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 9, 2018)

We all have habits. I am up early every day, i start the coffee, grab my I pad, read in the forums, go out to my shop etc.
No i pad, no shop, no computer!!
My wife has a strong woman’s intuition, she doesn’t think our home is lost.
I hope and pray she is right.
Will check on elderly neighbors today.
They all got out safe, thank God.
Thank you for your kind thoughts,
Jeff


----------



## Todd_71 (Nov 9, 2018)

Jeff, glad to here you are safe.  That's all that's important at this point.  Everything else can be replaced.


----------



## jbolt (Nov 9, 2018)

So good to hear you and your family made it out safe. Such a terrible loss. I can't imaging how terrifying it was getting out yesterday. Our prayers are with you brother as well as everyone else who may be in harms way.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 9, 2018)

Best wishes for you and yours, Jeff; we have relatives and friends in the area also, they are safe, so far as I know.


----------



## dlane (Nov 9, 2018)

Jeff , I’m in oroville “Kelly Ridge” anything I can do to help let me know.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 9, 2018)

Going on a third year for these fires aren't we? 
Terrible, they just found 5 persons burned up in car(s)
mark


----------



## BaronJ (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,

The reports about the fires in CA are all over the news media here in the UK !
Its terrible to hear about it and very sad that some people lost their lives because of it.
Whilst I'm a very long way away, my thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## dlane (Nov 10, 2018)

Now this SOB is threatening the city of oroville, it could jump the lake with strong winds 50+ mph expected tonight .
I’m on the shore of the other side of the lake, 
Going to go fill up truck now , then start packing important things .
Happy birthday to me.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 10, 2018)

I just heard Berry Creek is evacuating.
Good luck brother, God bless you.


----------



## dlane (Nov 10, 2018)

Yes most of berry creek is out of there , when I went to gas up there were 8 D9s and 6 D6s headed up there on cal fire trucks. I haven’t heard any planes or helicopters  visibility is less than a mile I guess there grounded and don’t fly at night 
Not looking good.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 10, 2018)

The wind has shifted since yesterday, in Chico at this time yesterday it was very dark.
I went to Gridley today, visibility was awful.
Oroville and Berry Creek, God Bless and good luck!


----------



## jbolt (Nov 10, 2018)

Stay safe guys.


----------

